# Online Chat Support Group and Practice being social



## ibelieve73 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Tuesdays 12pm Eastern Daylight Time 
Wednesdays 3pm Eastern Daylight Time*

We meet on Google Hangouts so it's limited to 10 of us with SA ~ I made this group because I need practice talking to people to overcome my SA...it's the only thing that helps me, and I want to help you get this practice, too. We actually understand each other so this is the kind of support group I wanted to make. You can come to one or two meetings each week, and each week we have a theme where I ask our group questions to write about and then we take turns if we wanna share. It's optional though so this is laid-back, you go at your own pace.  Add me as a contact on here to get info on it or you can go to my page for the faq dreamplaycreate.com/shy 
:clap


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds interesting but not possible for us with 8-5 jobs.


----------



## ibelieve73 (Oct 5, 2015)

Findedeux said:


> Sounds interesting but not possible for us with 8-5 jobs.


Very true,
I would love to make an evening group if enough people want it. Do you want put on a list, I could send a group message out?


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

You're actually charging people for this? Wow.


----------

